# Traynor Clean vs. Peavey Classic Clean



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone who has had experience could tell me their thoughts when comparing the CLEAN sound on the following amps:

- Traynor YCS-50
- Traynor YCV-50 Blue
- Peavey Classic 50

Not sure if it's a big difference or just a subtle one as there are no Blues or YCS's around here for me to try. Also, I read that the tubes in the Traynors just don't have the same chime and sparkle as the Peavey Classics. Wasn't sure if this was true.

Thanks!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i had a chance to try both last week...still have'nt made my mind..but Traynors, to me have a a much more smooth clean then Peavery, very fender like i most say. The Peavey did'nt have that "twang" i get with a fender or Traynor


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I prefer the YCV80's clean channel to nearly every amp i've ever heard. call me crazy lol but it sounds amazing.

i cant remember the YCS50 cleans, but they were ok. didn't seem to have the same glimmer as my YCV, but im sure a retube might help (unless traynor wised up and ships with JJ's ).

in my experience, peavey's dont have the greatest cleans. useable yes, inspiring not so much.


----------



## icronic (Jul 31, 2006)

Well the Peavey Classic's clean sound really isn't all that clean unless you're playing with the volume at 2 or 3 at most. It does sound great though, but honestly to my ears it sounds warmer and full rather than chime and sparkle. 

I haven't spent too much time with Traynors, but they sounded fairly decent to me when I tried one out at L&M. If the tubes are a problem you can always retube it. 

Budda: You don't find the JSX cleans to be some of the best around? The only amp I thought had better cleans was a Dr. Z Maz Jr. Damn that was a fine amp.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

In my case, the clean channel was the reason for buying the YCV50blue. If a clean channel can sound great on its own or with pedals into it, I'm happy, but it's got to do both. I prefer it up off the floor and with only a hint of reverb. It's a killer all-round amp but the cleans clinched it for me. 

Peaveys are okay, but often sound a little harsh to me.

Ymmv, especially when pickups are figured into it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

icronic said:


> Well the Peavey Classic's clean sound really isn't all that clean unless you're playing with the volume at 2 or 3 at most. It does sound great though, but honestly to my ears it sounds warmer and full rather than chime and sparkle.
> 
> I haven't spent too much time with Traynors, but they sounded fairly decent to me when I tried one out at L&M. If the tubes are a problem you can always retube it.
> 
> Budda: You don't find the JSX cleans to be some of the best around? The only amp I thought had better cleans was a Dr. Z Maz Jr. Damn that was a fine amp.


the cleans are ok, but i loove the clean tone my traynor gave me. it's now in the good hands of one of my best friends (ax posts on these boards every now and again).

i find the EQ really doesnt do a lot on the clean channel, so i cant dial in a sound i really like. and they claim the jsx clean wont break up - it will with my LP studio (hot pickups + thick guitar = haha)


----------



## icronic (Jul 31, 2006)

Budda said:


> the cleans are ok, but i loove the clean tone my traynor gave me. it's now in the good hands of one of my best friends (ax posts on these boards every now and again).
> 
> i find the EQ really doesnt do a lot on the clean channel, so i cant dial in a sound i really like. and they claim the jsx clean wont break up - it will with my LP studio (hot pickups + thick guitar = haha)


I actually tried one of those Traynors you were talking about, you're right they do have a really nice clean tone. 

I've never heard a tube amp that doesn't break up at some point. I've got my JSX to break up with a strat on the low gain input, but it definitely breaks up a lot later than most tube amps I've played. I had a Mesa Lonestar and also a Roadster for a while, and I couldn't get a clean sound of out of the clean channel to save my life.


----------

